# Duel 55 Gallon stand?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone have plans for a duell 55 gallon stand? I need a down and dirty 2x4 style design that I will spray paint black, and will look something like this.
http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tankl.jpg


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Click on "library" in the upper left corner of this page, and then scroll down looking for DIY articles. If you have trouble finding a design that will match your skills and tools, let us know what your woodworking level is.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I use this same concept but raise the bottom tank up about 12-14"?
Thanks


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

Nathan43, I built mine a while back and it works great..I was going to make it a 3 tank stand but went with the duel 55 instead, here are the plans I made for the triple tank stand, I just modified it a bit for the 2 55's. Also here are some pics of the duel 55 tank set up and running.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

That is much cooler and still looks basic.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I recently built a rack and the most important thing I can say besides structe based ideas is to leave yourself enough room above the bottom tank to open a lid and get a net and cleaning items in. I didn't and its a bear catching fish and moving around w/o hitting the 2nd rack and light etc.... I'd recommend 12-16" min.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

by the way nice double stand :thumb:


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks for the comments, and yes the clearance room on the bottom tank is about 12 inches, I thought about that before I built it, Im sure it would have sucked other wise...lol

p.s. both lights are 4' shop lights and are recessed under the the canopy and the under frame of the top tank, never even come close to hitting them.


----------

